# Green Spot Algae, possible low phosphate?



## Laurystevens (Apr 12, 2011)

For a while now I've been getting it...it grows on the glass in patched areas and on very old leaves. I also get a type of algae which looks like a longer threaded version of common algae (if that makes sense) but it doesn't look anything like hair algae or beard/buish algae. Just looks like overgrown common algae...this is growin on the gravel and on the Echinodorus plants and similar...

I haven't got a phosphate testing kit...should I get a Salifert one? I've always know Salifert to be most accurate?

400 litre tank (UK) .I've reduced my lighting from x3 Aquabeams and x2 54w Sylvania (8 hours per day) to x3 Aquabeams (plant ones btw) and x1 54w Sylvania. I am now dosing Seachem Phosphorus along with approx 5ml of each of the other products except Nitrogen at 2.5ml instead and Excel at 10ml.


Any ideas so I can be on the right route to recovery to stop it growing so mad. I understand I should have a lot of test kits and probably a Co2 canister. I'm mainly after the more likely cause (from what information I can give) of what I can do to keep it under control.

Sorry for the bad info and thanks


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I am guessing you have high KNO3. You do not give much info on your water stats. lighting etc. I'd start with water changes and I recommend you read the sticky threads on the subject. Good luck.


----------

